# FR: ne pas dormir, ne pas fermer l'œil (de) la nuit - préposition



## Wang Jing

Je n'ai pas fermé l'œil de la nuit.

Why there is "de" in this expression? What's the function of this "de" here?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Alex.W

Hello,

"de" here, is like "whole the night", we can tell "Je n'ai pas fermé l'oeil de toute la nuit" or "Je n'ai pas fermé l'oeil cette nuit"


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Qu'est-ce que l'expression suivante veut dire en anglais :
ne pas dormir de la nuit

Par exemple : "Je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit."

I didn't sleep at all (last night)? Why is there a "de"? Is the "de" attached to the verb "dormir" (gramatically)? or is it part of the time expression "la nuit"?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## geostan

It's an expression that means: _I didn't sleep all night._


----------



## yuechu

Thank you, Geostan. Yes, that was my guess.
I'm still curious though why there is a "de" after "dormir". Est-ce qu'on peut normalement dormir de + une période de temps (et pour d'autres verbes aussi ?)


----------



## geostan

I suspect that _de_ is being used in place of _pendant_ or _durant_. I think there is another expression: _Il n'a pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit_. Notice that in both cases, the sentence is negative. There may be other expressions, but I doubt that there is a rule about this. You simply have to learn the expressions as you meet them.

I hope this helps.


----------



## itka

That's the first time I'm aware of this construction !
I think geostan is right : it is only uses in negative sentences (don't ask me why...) and means "during the whole..."
_Je n'ai pas mangé de trois jours.
Je ne suis pas sorti(e) de la journée.
Je n'ai rien reçu de la semaine._


----------



## yuechu

Ah merci Itka ! On dirait donc que c'est une structure assez courante en français..

Est-ce que cette construction s'utilise seulement au passé ? Pourrait-on, par ex. dire : "Je ne dormirai pas de la nuit ce soir" (passer une nuit blanche) pour traduire "I won't sleep all night, (tonight)" ?

(en fait "ce soir" se référerait à "evening" seulement ou "nuit" ? parfois j'ai du mal à distinguer "soir" et "nuit" en français !)


----------



## itka

J'ai oublié de mentionner qu'on peut ajouter "tout" ou "toute" : de toute la journée, de tout le mois...

Oui, je pense qu'on peut le dire au futur.
_Tu peux me téléphoner, je ne sortirai pas de [toute] la soirée, .
Demain, je ne bougerai pas de [toute] la journée._

Dans ta phrase... il faut choisir : le soir ou la nuit ! 
"Je ne dormirai pas de la nuit ce soir"

Le soir, va _en gros_, de 17 ou 18 h jusqu'à minuit. 
Le soir, on peut sortir, aller chez des amis, au cinéma, au théâtre... ou aller se coucher.

La nuit, c'est le reste, jusqu'au matin. 
La nuit, en principe, on est couché, on dort, mais on peut voyager la nuit, travailler la nuit, etc. Ou alors, on ne dort pas de la nuit et on passe une nuit blanche... _(sur WR, généralement )_


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> There may be other expressions, but I doubt that there is a rule about this.


Hmm, what makes you believe there wouldn't be a rule about this? It's in the dictionary entry of _de_:


> _De_ dépendant d'une négation (_de_ signifie _pendant, pendant tout_).  _De ma vie je n'ai tant ri; je ne l'ai pas vu de la journée._


You can use just about any time expression (although some are more common than others) and it usually takes the definite article, but other determiners are possible, as in itka's example _de trois jours_, or _d'une minute_, _de 24 heures_, _de cette journée_, etc.


----------



## Nicomon

CapnPrep said:


> You can use just about any time expression (although some are more common than others) and it usually takes the definite article, but other determiners are possible, as in itka's example _de trois jours_, or _d'une minute_, _de 24 heures_, _de cette journée_, etc.



I agree that some are more common than others, and that it usually takes the definite article.  I'm very surprised to read such phrases as "de trois jours" / "de 24 heures", which are not familiar at all to me.  

For instance if today's Thursday, and I haven't slept since Monday, I'd be more likely to say : _Je n'ai pas dormi depuis trois jours_ 
Or if the "non sleeping" happened a while ago, then I'd say :  _Je n'ai pas dormi pendant trois jours (avant mon examen)_

De (toute) ma vie, je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _de 24 heures / xx jours _.


----------



## CapnPrep

Nicomon said:


> I'm very surprised to read such phrases as "de trois jours" / "de 24 heures", which are not familiar at all to me.


Me, too. I should have said: I found those examples in the TLFi, and in Spang-Hanssen (1963, p. 101).


----------



## timofei

Nicomon said:


> I'm very surprised to read such phrases as "de trois jours" / "de 24 heures", which are not familiar at all to me.


Ces phrases sonnent curieusement car les durées indiquées sont indéterminées, là où il est clair qu'en disant « je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit » on parle de la nuit dernière. Pour moi il est tout à fait possible et naturel de dire « Je n'ai rien foutu de _ces_ trois jours ».


----------



## itka

> Pour moi il est tout à fait possible et naturel de dire « Je n'ai rien foutu de _ces_ trois jours ».


Oui, mais je pense que c'est un tout autre cas : _je n'ai rien fait/foutu de... quelque chose._
Je n'ai rien fait de ce morceau de tissu / de ton parapluie / de cette voiture = je ne les ai pas utilisés.

Je suis étonnée, Nico, que cette construction ne soit pas employée au Québec (mais si tu le dis... ). Elle me semble très courante ici.
Ton exemple : _Je n'ai pas dormi depuis trois jours _a un autre sens. 
Tu ne peux pas dire : _je n'ai pas dormi depuis la nuit.._. Enfin, tu peux le dire, mais ça n'étonnera personne, car en général, on ne dort pas après la nuit !

Comment dirais-tu alors : _"je n'ai pas fermé l'œil de la nuit ?"_ _"Je ne suis pas sorti(e) de la journée ?"_ _"Je n'ai pas levé le nez de mes livres de l'après-midi" ?_
Pour moi, ces phrases sont plus que naturelles, elles sont banales ! Il me semble les employer à tout moment...


----------



## P22T33

En ajoutant de, j'ai l'impression que ça veut insinuer que le temps, la durée ou l'objet a été octroyé.

Par exemple:
1.  Je n'ai rien fait hier
(phrase simple sans la moindre insinuation)

2.  Je n'ai rien fait toute la journée d'hier (phrase insinuant le dépit vis-à-vis du gaspillage d'un jour férié préalablement annoncé et prévu)

3.  Je n'ai rien fait de la journée d'hier (phrase insinuant qu'hier est survenu comme une aubaine ou un congé inattendu et qui aurait été une occasion inopinée pour me rattraper)


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Comment dirais-tu alors : _"je n'ai pas fermé l'œil de la nuit ?"_ _"Je ne suis pas sorti(e) de la journée ?"_ _"Je n'ai pas levé le nez de mes livres de l'après-midi" ?_
> Pour moi, ces phrases sont plus que naturelles, elles sont banales ! Il me semble les employer à tout moment...


  Bonjour itka.  Ces phrases sont banales pour moi aussi. Je les dirais comme toi. Avec l'article défini, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut.  

C'est _de trois jours/de 24 heures_ qui me semble inhabituel.  Sûrement correct, mais bon... ça ne m'est pas familier. 

Je n'ai pas dormi de trois jours?    Je dirais _depuis_, _en_, _pendant/durant_ selon le contexte.

Edit - Une phrase comme : _Je n'ai pas dormi/mangé des trois derniers jours_ ne me gênerait pas.  Encore là, cela sous-entend un article défini ("de les" trois jours).

Ce « de » me tourmente tellement que je n'en ai pas dormi de la nuit.


----------



## Interprete

Nicomon said:


> I agree that some are more common than others, and that it usually takes the definite article.  I'm very surprised to read such phrases as "de trois jours" / "de 24 heures", which are not familiar at all to me.
> 
> For instance if today's Thursday, and I haven't slept since Monday, I'd be more likely to say : _Je n'ai pas dormi depuis trois jours_
> Or if the "non sleeping" happened a while ago, then I'd say :  _Je n'ai pas dormi pendant trois jours (avant mon examen)_
> 
> De (toute) ma vie, je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _de 24 heures / xx jours _.


Je suis du même avis. Pour moi ça sonne faux dès que l'unité de durée, si je puis dire, est quantifiée, auquel cas je remplacerais "de" par "en" (je n'ai pas mangé en trois jours, par exemple). Peut-être s'agit-il d'une tournure vieillote ?


----------



## P22T33

C'est une tournure vieillote en effet.  N'empêche que dans votre réponse, Nicomon, vous venez d'utiliser _de (toute) ma vie._

Je suis toujours d'avis que c'est vétuste mais valide.


----------



## Nicomon

P22T33 said:


> N'empêche que dans votre réponse, Nicomon, vous venez d'utiliser _de (toute) ma vie._



Oui, en effet. Je l'ai fait à dessein - en reprenant l'exemple du TLFI (_de ma vie je n'ai tant ri_) que CapnPrep a cité plus haut (#10).  

Mais dans ce cas, _de (toute) ma vie _ est bien clair. On comprend qu'il s'agit de ma vie et non de celle d'un autre.  C'est à peu de chose près le même modèle que _jamais de la/ma vie je..._

Au risque de me répéter, c'est le « de » devant un chiffre - ou une unité de durée, pour reprendre l'expression d'Interprete - qui me gêne.  Voilà, voilà.


----------



## itka

C'est peut-être un emploi régional... J'entends et je dis très souvent ce genre de choses, mais c'est vrai que sans l'article défini, ça sonne un peu plus "provincial" (vieilli ?).


----------



## gambit2099

Pour moi cette phrase_ "Je n'ai pas mangé de trois jours."_ n'a aucun sens o_o_
"Je n'ai pas mangé depuis trois jours."
_


----------



## twinsen

Hello

Please forgive me for littering this forum with unworthy questions but I need to unserstand something that's been bugging for a while.

In the sentence:

"Keira ne dormit pas de la nuit"

what is the function of "DE"? Would it be just fine to write "Keira ne dormit pas la/cette nuir"?

Thx in advance


----------



## mehoul

"de la nuit" means "all night long". It is a special use of "de/du". We may also say "de la semaine", "de l'année", etc.


----------



## twinsen

Thank you big time!

Is it okay to assume then that "de la nuit" is somehow equal in meaning to "toute la nuit"?


----------



## mehoul

yes. "de la nuit" is a bit colloquial.


----------



## Maître Capello

mehoul said:


> "de la nuit" is a bit colloquial.


 Not at all. It is pretty standard. See also the following citations:

_Oswald ne put fermer l'œil de la nuit._ (Germaine de Staël, _Corinne ou l'Italie_)
_Novembre. Point dormi de la nuit, et je me lève comme un homme qui a passé la nuit au jeu._ (E. et J. de Goncourt, _Charles Demailly_)
_Quand nous reçûmes cette nouvelle, nous ne pûmes fermer l'œil de la nuit._ (Alfred de Musset, _Lettres de Dupuis et Cotonet (1836-1837)_)
_Jean Valjean se jeta tout habillé sur son lit et ne put fermer l'œil de la nuit._ (Victor Hugo, _Les Misérables_)
Je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit ; je pensais à toi comme à dix-huit ans ; je rêvais de toi comme si je n'avais pas couché avec toi. (Victor Hugo, _Correspondance (1814-1848)_)
_la pseudo-nuit blanche, celle qui vous fait dire : « Je n'ai pas fermé l'œil de la nuit »_ (_Madame Figaro_)
_Henriette ne put dormir de la nuit._ (Émile Zola, _La Débâcle_)


----------



## twinsen

Maitre, thannk you very much for these abounding classic references, it was quite convincing as well as entertaining


----------

